# Florida plants and bee friendly gardening



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I asked U of F about bee friendly plantings for Florida and got the major honey crops. I found where they actually produced it and posted it to my site. Funny the author of the original study directed me to the Florida Mellito Files with what nectars are in season, not the Florida plants.
www.americasbeekeeper.com/Honey_Plants_for_Florida.htm
Generically, for anywhere, I have several principals gleaned from numerous sites at
www.americasbeekeeper.com/Bee_friendly_garden.htm


----------

